# Nikto

## jlmcp

I was able to emerge nikto ok, but when I went to do an update I got this error:

```
# nikto -update

+ Retrieving 'server_msgs.db'

+ Retrieving 'servers.db'

+ Retrieving 'scan_database.db'

+ Retrieving 'nikto_core.plugin'

+ Retrieving 'outdated.db'

+ Retrieving 'CHANGES.txt'

+ ERROR: Unable to open '/usr/share/nikto/plugins/../CHANGES.txt' for write:

1 at /usr/share/nikto/plugins/nikto_core.plugin line 890.
```

Anyone seen this before?

Jake

----------

## ekutay

Just touch the file

```
touch /usr/share/nikto/CHANGES.txt
```

----------

## jlmcp

Cool.

That seemed to work. Thanks! 

So, my guess is that there was no CHANGES.txt prior to running the 'touch' command so nikto was unable to open and write to it. Does that sound right?

Jake

----------

## ekutay

 *jlmcp wrote:*   

> Cool.
> 
> That seemed to work. Thanks! 
> 
> So, my guess is that there was no CHANGES.txt prior to running the 'touch' command so nikto was unable to open and write to it. Does that sound right?
> ...

 

Yep. In my case the file was not there. Nevertheless the update functionality worked without this, but it's nicer without the error.

----------

## plate

This had no business in Unsupported Software, Nikto is in Portage...

----------

## jlmcp

 *Quote:*   

> This had no business in Unsupported Software, Nikto is in Portage..

 

Sweet. Bump us over then.  :Wink: 

----------

